# Jerking back bow hand?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The old Howard Hill axiom - "upon release, with both hands do nothing".

That's a habit that will ruin archery for that archer. First you have to convince the archer that it's a bad thing, then he should get on a blank bale until a good habit replaces the bad one.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i will be glad to help.....*

you must relate to student, telling them they must be like statue of liberty. by holding perfect still when excuting shot. if any movement occurs the arrow will follow. missing the spot. i always tell them to count to 3 after the shot then drop bow. then work on follow through.. this works for me. and kids.....:shade:


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I try these tips out.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Expand!!!*

Teach them to expand on the bow as if shooting a rubber band, instead of there wanting to contract at the shot! If they anticipate the shot, all kinds of detrimental things will occur such as what you described. Holding the bow arm pointing at the target until impact is critacle in the finish of the shot.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I coach NASP archery with these same Genesis bows - LOT O FUN!!

I have seen lots of kids from different teams do what you are talking about. I have also seen them lunge with their bow hand trying to get some extra oomph on the shot. Neither one works and can become very bad habits. I agree with the previous poster(s) that staying still and follow-through are what you are after. The holding still for a three count can help too. One other thing to get them thinking about the whole process, is to remind them that the STRING does the work. If they hold the bow steady, the string can do its job. If they move the bow the string pushes the arrow to the wrong place. It is saying the same thing, but I have found, and I think others will agree, when coaching kids - you have to say it 100 different ways until they all get it.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

As a 4H coach that coaches many shooters that shoot both 4H & NASP, the biggest issue I see with those that shoot Genesis bows is the fact that there is no positive stop that allows for them to push and pull against the bow. This results in either a dead release or a non-repeatable draw form which causes variance in draw length due to over extending the bow arm. I truely appreciate the idea behind NASP but kids are learning a lot of bad habits from shooting these 0 let-off bows. With nothing solid to pull against, there is no possible way to shoot with proper back tention or expand at the time of the shot. I have added draw stops to some of our kids bows during 4H practice and have witnessed remarkable improvements in accuracy. Personally, I would have rather seen NASP use recurves. At least that way kids would have learned archery with proper shooting form and the learning curve when progressing past NASP would be much shorter. The way it is, if kids want to go on to another venue, they basically have to learn all over.


----------

